# Want to play spot the fake PRS?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

PRS Custom Electric Guitar Orleans, Ottawa

Wow. That's all kinds of wrong. 513 switching with regular pickups. Cavity covers are wrong. Serial number isn't hand written.

And of course: $360. That's wrong too.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The headstock looks like it reads "Paul Reed Solo" - definitely not "Smith"...


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Im no PRS expert but usually when I see a nice one I go ooohhhh yeahhh, that guitar kinda makes me go uuumm.....eeeeewww.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

clearly a piece of junk


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Then again, it isn't advertised as a Paul Reed Smith....just as a PRS......kinda like that town in Japan that changed it's name to USA so it could sell things Made in USA


----------

